

First Thoughts on ResearchKit - thetylerhayes
http://useprime.com/blog/2015/06/11/first-thoughts-on-researchkit/

======
thetylerhayes
Just realized I never posted this when I wrote it a couple months ago, and
figured a few healthcare devs gotta still around here somewhere... Now that
we're through the WWDC keynote, it's been a few months, my thoughts are still
the same.

